# Cigar Box Cedar boards



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's some pics of Cedrella Odorata,that i milled yesterday.The trees were plantation grown and about 50 years old.An absolute pleasure to mill,as the timber is quite soft,and light too!Another 150 ton to go!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

Good Lookin Lumber :thumbsup:
Thanks for the pics


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mapleman,
Is this the equivalent of spanish cedar that we use over here for lining humidors? I like the slight color streaks in it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Mapleman,
> Is this the equivalent of spanish cedar that we use over here for lining humidors? I like the slight color streaks in it.
> Mike Hawkins


Sure is Mike,very fragrant wood,closely related to our Red Cedar in Australia.Have you worked Spanish Cedar yourself?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*spanish cedar*

I have used spanish cedar. Use a dust mask. Dust very fine. If you don't smoke This sure will make your noise and eye's run. I have a 36" fan mounted in the window for exhaust and door open and window's also . I clean the shop with a air compreser and blow all the dust out of the shop. I keep the cedar in my other wood storage. Can't stand the smell.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

del schisler said:


> I have used spanish cedar. Use a dust mask. Dust very fine. If you don't smoke This sure will make your noise and eye's run. I have a 36" fan mounted in the window for exhaust and door open and window's also . I clean the shop with a air compreser and blow all the dust out of the shop. I keep the cedar in my other wood storage. Can't stand the smell.


It irritates a lot of people, including me. At least milling it doesn't make fine airborn dust. I lined a humidor with it and was down for the rest of the day with what I call a "whole tissue box day". I definitely could use one of those face shields that uses blown air to keep more of the dust away. I have several large crotch pieces of Spanish Cedar that I am scared to work with. Sanding large door panels might mean a whole case of tissue day :laughing:.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

MM,
I did use spanish cedar for the inside of my humidor. Don't recall any allergic problems with it. Allthough I just resawed it on the bandsaw, sent it through the planer, then ripped it to size. Come to think of it, I did hit it with an orbital sander. 
Is the wood you pictured readily available by you? Do you sell any of it, and if so, can you ship to the US?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> MM,
> I did use spanish cedar for the inside of my humidor. Don't recall any allergic problems with it. Allthough I just resawed it on the bandsaw, sent it through the planer, then ripped it to size. Come to think of it, I did hit it with an orbital sander.
> Is the wood you pictured readily available by you? Do you sell any of it, and if so, can you ship to the US?
> Mike Hawkins


 Certainly would welcome expressions of interest in the Cedrella, Mike,although have never sent anything abroad yet.Given the sheer volume that we are processing,it would be great to be able to find markets for it.Will look into export requirements a.s.a.p,and see what is involved:thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

There stealing our timber no!!! Just kiding I would think it would be very expensive to ship especialy after customs gets near it and tax. Nice timber though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks MM. I would like to build a couple of more humidors and don't usually see the spanish cedar at our local woodcraft store. If you find out you can ship some, let me know.
Mike Hawkins


----------

